# 
.           , .      .  ,     ?  ?      01.10.2006.

----------

.           , .      .  ,     ?  ?      01.10.2006.

----------


## ... ...

**,           .     .      -   - ,    ,       :Smilie:

----------

-   -   .     ,   .   -       ..      ...     .   -     -   . 
      .           . ,        2006    . 
   -      .             -   .               -  ,   .        ,       .

----------


## Tata25

!    ,      ,     -       ?

----------

,         .      .   ,       ?

----------


## Olga.

> 


 ?     ?

----------


## Tata25

"  "?   ?  / ?

----------

,     \.    .

----------



----------


## Tata25

!     ,  !

----------


## Olga.

> 


  ,   .  ,      .    .

----------


## Svet@Lana



----------


## Tata25

(,  !),      ,   !

----------

**,      .   /.      ,    ,         ().  -    .      .   -    ,     /   ,  .

----------

.   ,          ,   ?

----------


## Tata25

,       ,     !

----------

,

----------

-     /. ..  12   ,   .  2       -    10        10 .

----------


## ... ...

*Tata25*,              ,     /        :Smilie: 

! ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tata25

*... ...*,      :Wink:

----------


## Coreopsis

> -     /. ..  12   ,   .  2       -    10        10 .



,        /.

----------

*Coreopsis*,     .      .

----------

?
 12 - 16..

----------


## Tata25

**,     ?       ???  :Wow:

----------

> /


      .




> 


 ,     ,     .

----------

(  /   ),   ?   ?

----------


## scarlett

,  ,         ?

----------


## C

> ?
>  12 - 16..


   16125/ ,   ,   23500  ?     ,   16125 .    / ,   /,    .

----------


## ... ...

*C*, 


> 23500


 :quest:      23 400

----------


## C

> *C*,      23 400


 ,     100 .  :yes:  
    ,             /  50 000 .,      16125 .

----------

> ,  ,         ?


..      ,    /      ?

----------

> ..      ,    /      ?


  : *- *

----------


## 1984

,, .   ,    -   , /   2-3 ,          .  !       , 6    .   ,  ,     ......!!!!

-      19  2008
-/ (15000 .  ,   13050 ..   )
-      2    -  17.
-   ,       ?!      .....
-  2008    ,     ,           ....

: ( )     ,      ?     ???

 .
   .
 , .

----------


## Tata25

.
   ?

----------

> : ( )     ,      ?


: 15000/30,4*140=69079 

       /  ,    ,    ( /,  ).




> ???


      10    /,  -       /

----------

> .
>    ?


))))     .... ,    /    ,    ...      ,     1,5-1,8 ))

           .....!    ,    !!!!!

----------


## C

.

----------

> ...


      2-?   ...

----------


## Miss Ti

..    3 .  / 6000 .        .

----------

6000*12/366= 196,72  
196,72*140 =27540,8

----------


## Miss Ti

!!

----------


## kisanna

, ,          ?
    ()  2003 . 
 01.12.2007  01.11.2008       .
 01.11.2008   ,  "" 24000. 
 24.11.2008       .

 .

----------


## Vlada_V

...

                ...
   4  2008 ...
      2009 ...
      (   )
/  7368,  32%,  30%, +  2000 =   13000
   7368,  17%,  30%, +  2000   12038

 !!!!!

----------


## C

/ -  04.08.2008            .

----------

*Vlada_V*,            (..    ).
 :

    -   100%  

     -      

*Vlada_V*,      ,        ?

----------


## Vlada_V

*C*,   :   9300;   13000;   13000;   13000;   12000;   13000;   13000;   10000;

----------


## ZiKker

,    .
 :  2008 -  2009.
: 86300.
: 209.
: 86300 / 209 = 412.92.
  /: 140 * 412.92 = 57808.80.

----------


## Vlada_V

,     /

----------


## Vlada_V

*ZiKker*,  ...        ...          ...  /   1  1,5

----------

*Vlada_V*,           ,     - .    ,       .

----------


## Vlada_V

32%...        ...

----------


## Vlada_V

** ,      2000       ,       (((...
   ...       ...

----------

*Vlada_V*,    -        ? , ,  -            ?

----------


## Vlada_V

** ,    : 
    7368 ,   32%,  30%,      (25 ) 2000
       ...

     ...  ...
        /

----------

*Vlada_V*,     .     .

----------


## Vlada_V

** ,            ...

----------

*Vlada_V*,    .

----------


## Vlada_V

???

----------

""  ""

----------


## Vlada_V

... ..     ...

----------

190- "       ,       ,    ,     

 2.            

,     ( - ),      ,                      ( - ),     (               )     :
     ,     ,         ,       ,    , -    ,           ,   ;
  -    ,      ,   .
    ,     ,      ,      ,          .
*        ,      ,              .*

           .   ,     (      ,    )  .

----------

, ,      

    :
31  2002  N 190-

------------------------------------------------------------------







,      
,   
,     

 2.            

,     ( - ),      ,                      ( - ),     (               )     :
     ,     ,         ,       ,    , -    ,           ,   ;
  -    ,      ,   .
    ,     ,      ,      ,          .
*        ,      ,              .*
,      3   ,                         .


29  2006  N 255-

------------------------------------------------------------------





     ,
    ,  

 3.      ,    

1.      ,                ,        ,   2  .
2.      ,    1  1  5   ,    (   ,    4  )          ,       3-    -        .
3.      ,   2 - 5  1  5   ,    (   ,    4  )          1-   .
4.        ,    ,      ,     (                    ),   ,                 ,       "       ,       ,    ,     ".
5.  ,    ,  ,  ,       ,               ,      ,         .

  -  ,  ()       ,     -      .

----------


## Vlada_V

...

----------

*Vlada_V*,  190-  31.12.2002,   01.01.2003   
 255-  29.12.2006,   01.01.2007

----------


## Vlada_V

-  ,     V ...
         15%,    , .. 32 %...

----------

*Vlada_V*,      .   ,    .       - .

----------


## 99

,   !   5 .      ..        . ?     ?

----------

*99*,    ,         .

----------


## -1

,,       4      20000,   ?    ?       -      ?

----------

*-1*,  140   92  .     (  4  -      .     ?).       ,      ,      .

----------


## Little Jackie

.     ,    .   ,       .    ,  ,       .  ,     (     ).        (  4900 .  ).     ,  .

 .    ,  ? 1627,5,  - ?

----------

> ,  ?


 ,      ,   ,       1,5  .




> ,  ,


    ,  .

----------

> ,      ,   ,       1,5  .


   ,    1625,50?

----------


## -D

,    !
1)    (   )          ?
2),          ,   25000.
3)    5 ,  60%,   -25000, 12   7   ,   ,  /  -25000.      ?    ?      ,     ?
 )

----------

> 


  :yes: 




> ,   25000


     .    7194,03.  -  -         .




> ?


  .      ,        .

----------


## -D

.   -       ?  ,        15000.,   25000.,     25000?

----------

*-D*,  . 15000,   ,      31  ,     .       .

----------


## -D

, )
  5       ,        ,        ?       ?

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## -D

(
   ,       ,    7000.)

----------


## -D

(   )     ?

----------

*-D*,   
     .     . .     ,    -  .          "  6 "   .   -        ,       -       .

----------


## -D

,    .  ,   .

----------

> .


....       ?      ...      " ", , .     .     .  ,   .     -           . ,   -         ,     .  -  .
 - ,                 .     .

----------


## 7__7

...
     2008.     ...
/  :   9300;   13000;   13000;   13000;   12000;   13000;   13000;    1  18 = 7400;
   16  ( 19.03.09  3.04.09) -     (   )
   06.04.09  23.08.2009..
    1,5     ? .        40%   ...

       ...

----------


## Inna_Tigra

, !!!
   ,       2008  (          3- ).  1  2009         (       3- ).  ,     31 ,  1   .

:    ,   ?

----------

> 


    , 81  255-.




> 


  11  375 -          ,      .

----------


## 7__7

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
      ...
    ...      ...  ...

----------

*7__7*, -      375 .           12     ,  ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## 7__7

** , 
     ...
     2008.     ...   . ...    08   09) 8 
      ...
/  :   9300;   13000;   13000;   13000;   12000;   13000;   13000;    1  18 = 7400;
   16  ( 19.03.09  3.04.09) -     (   )
   06.04.09  23.08.2009..
    1,5     ? .        40%   ...

       ...

----------


## Tata25

*7__7*,     60000 .
  1,5  - 40%  ,    - 1600       3000 -   .    .

----------


## 7__7

*Tata25*, ...   ..  ,     35251,50... 
 ...   ...

----------


## 7__7

*Tata25*,    ...
      ...

----------


## Tata25

,      100%-,    (   6 !!!)  :Wow:

----------


## -

=93700./230*140*100%=57034,60 -     ,      .

----------

,       10000,      ,     1,5 .        ,          20000-                20000?

----------

**,    ,  ,     20000.         .

----------

> 


    ,   .

----------

!!!
    ( ),           ?          ...   ?

----------

**,          !!!
  -    ,     .        "     ".

----------


## -1

, ,           ..        25000.
     ,.    ,  .

----------

*-1*,    ( )  6    12    ,         25000   115  .     .

----------


## -1

,  ,    .    ,    .         .
     (40%)     ?

----------


## Hictencunty

,      18720

, ,     31000,        ,   ,    ..
       12 .

----------


## -1

.?

----------

*Hictencunty*,    ,    .             25390     . 

*-1*,   .  ,          1,5 ,          .   # 62-63     190-     . 
,    - 115 , ,  .           -   .
     40%      12 ,      7492,39   .

----------

7492.*40*

----------


## 71

.
    5 .           ,   -   .
         01.04.2009.        .    1998.
  10 000   01.04.2009.
, ,         1,5.

----------


## 71

> .
>     5 .           ,   -   .
>          01.04.2009.        .    1998.
>   10 000   01.04.2009.
> , ,         1,5.


, .        .

----------

*71*, ,        -        ,  ,  . 
,                6      ,    , -  20000  140 .     :  ,  4000 (  ),  ,...,  4308,13.

----------

~ 47000
 ~ 4000

----------


## 71

.

----------


## 71

> ~ 47000
>  ~ 4000


**,      ** .
     01.04.2009.
 ,    .
   16-21 .

----------

...
 90%

----------


## 71

> ...
>  90%


 .

----------

,   ?   "" 01.04.2009,  6     30.09.2009.       70   ,   ,       .    20000  .

----------

,           ...

----------


## OlikSm

,    .   26.01.09     3,  \, \...., ,  \   \    1.06.     .  4600  .

----------

,   12               .

----------


## 71

** ,             .   .

----------

*71*,    16 ,      -  08.07.2009  24.11.2009.         - 3   . ,      .
: 4330/31*24=3352,26;
-: 4330*3=12990,00;
: 4330/30*24=3464,00.
 19806,26.

----------


## 71

,  .

----------


## OlikSm

.. 4600/30*140?  ?

----------

,   .  ""      ,       ,        .

----------


## OlikSm

,      ... .   . ** ,

----------

, ... ...     ...
   ...

  :         ,        01.01.09  **    ...   1-    ,  31.03.09          ...        ...

----------

**,    ....      .

 "  "?..    ,              *OlikSM*    ,  * 71*  .    ,   71,   ?
        -

----------

-...

----------

, . 
       2008,/  -    .   - 4,3 .  ,    09.-  . 
      -,      ,           6 ?
 , - - / 20000. /. / = 40000/61= 655,74 .   - 655,74*140 =91803,60.         /,      . 
  .

----------

100%   (     12 )    25390    . ,      ,         ,       -    .

----------

,    .  -     / .    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Krohka mel

, ,    1 ,     ,    ,   .   7000.

----------

*Krohka mel*,    -        -    .       ,       .

----------


## Krohka mel

2 , .
   -  ,              =) 
 13 .

----------

*Krohka mel*,     1  .    7000         7000 / 19 = 368,42. 
     14.05.2009,  368,42    ,   140 ,       .

----------


## -D

-)
   (     )  11 (  ).  25000..
   -
1)-25000,-25000,-25000,-25000,-9523,81(   11)
25000+25000+25000+25000+9523,83/130  =842,491/
842,491*140=117948,74

2)  11.06.09-28.10.09
-25300,.
-25300/30=843,33
-25300/31=816,13
-25300/31=816,13
-25300/30=843,33
-25300/31-816,13
-25300/30=843,33   
     -842,491
. 
-842,491*20=16849,80( )
-  816,13*30=25300,03(  )
-816,13*31=25300,03(  )
-842,491*30=25274,70( )
-816,13*28=22851,64(  )
=115576,25
 ,  ?

----------

> *Krohka mel*,     1  .    7000         7000 / 19 = 368,42. 
>      14.05.2009,  368,42    ,   140 ,       .


 /      ,   .

----------

2- ?

----------

> . /      ,   .


  ?!  -         :Wink: 
    ,   .    7000  19,     ,    1  .  ?       14 ,    ,          ,         .

----------

,     2 ,  1      ,  15    .    , ..      .    .      / (14000)  ?

----------


## -D

1

----------

*-D*, 10           .       01.02.2009-31.05.2009.    : 100 000/28+31+30+31=833,33.    - 253*9*0    .    .

----------

> ?!  -        
>     ,   .    7000  19,     ,    1  .  ?       14 ,    ,          ,         .


 /      ,   ?
    ,  ?  )  !!!!!!

----------


## -D

> *-D*, 10           .       01.02.2009-31.05.2009.    : 100 000/28+31+30+31=833,33.    - 253*9*0    .    .


  ?

----------

: 833.33 * 20 = 16666.60
: 25390
: 25390
: 833.33 * 30 = 24999.90
: 25390 * 28/31 = 22932.90

----------

*-D*,   ,      ,    ,    12       .

----------


## -D

!

----------

**,       .     ,        :Big Grin:   :Cool:

----------


## Dmermaid

/  4 /     ]))      +       )))

----------

, ,       .
      22  2008 (  8,5 )
  - 3242 
      - 11678 
     - 11260 
      - 11260 
    - 2370  (      02.02.09-20.02.09)
         - 10187  ( 30.03.09  )
 30      ,        ,    ,   22  2009    .
 :       ?
   !!!

----------

01.01.09    25 390

----------


## ZiKker

.  ""    ?
 ?

----------


## Tata25

.
 ,    ** ???   21   ... :Wow:

----------

> 30      ,





> 22  2009    .


   .  140

----------

22 ,      ,   !

----------

22  2009 ,   30  2009    ,    ...

----------


## ZiKker

: 49997 / 140 = 357.12
  : 140 * 357.12 = 49996.8
       .

----------

> : 49997 / 140 = 357.12
>   : 140 * 357.12 = 49996.8
>        .



 ! ,        (49997 )      ?

----------


## ZiKker

.   .

----------


## 58

(   )    7  . ?         ?   ?

----------


## ZiKker

> ?


 .     . 254          . ..,    ,    .

----------


## Bee Maja

, ,       16.06.09,   ,    ,      ,         4-   ,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


  :yes:

----------


## Bee Maja

,              :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bee Maja

, ..   ...

----------

69    :Smilie:

----------


## Bee Maja

: , ,    ,    , ,       -.      ,    ,      ...

----------


## pretty

, , ,        ?  :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------

,   ,       ,  .

----------


## pretty

, ! :yes:  
     . :yes:

----------


## nunya01

\  3.08  20.12.2009, \     ,  ""      ? - ,,  ?

----------


## OlgaK

03.08,

----------

-,        ?         ""?

----------


## Zimischka

,      , ..   .   :        ,                     .    ,       ,          ,       ? ?

----------

:     ,   ,      ,         12     8-...

----------


## Zimischka

.    - ,        ?

----------


## .

0,5 ?..

----------

> 0,5 ?..


?

----------


## .

> ?


        ,     8-  ?..

----------

*.*, ...    ,    ,          ?

-

----------


## .

> -


     ...

----------

*.*,      ?  ,     49  "   " -      ,    .

----------


## Bee Maja

,   ,         /?

----------


## OlgaK



----------


## pretty

,            .  ,     ,        .    ,       -,      .   ,     -  1 ,      /  .     ?      ?  :Embarrassment:           /   4 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pretty

,    . 
     ,      . 
          ,  /,     ,    .    :    ?            , /   ,    400 , ..      . 
   ?

----------

*pretty*,    .

----------


## pretty

. :yes: 

 ,   -  .       ? 2000? :Smilie:

----------

*pretty*,

----------


## pretty

** ,   !   :yes: 

       ?         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*pretty*,   , ,  .       .  -  ?  ?

----------


## NatalyM13

:yes:     .
 :
  03.08.09
  12     3 ,  ,  ,    (       ):
 ""
 08 -  08 -   17000,00   
 01.12.08 -   1  340,14  +     - 26180,58.
 ""
 08 -  09 -   9500,00 .  
 04.05.09 -   01-04  323,13 .
 ""
05.05.09 - 31.05.09  23913,04
 09 -  09   25000,00   
      .
 :Embarrassment: 
          01.09.2008      14000,    ,     .
,  ,      
   !!!

----------

*NatalyM13*,     - 117588,93 (    "")
  -  64550,90

----------


## NatalyM13

> *NatalyM13*,     - 117588,93 (    "")
>   -  64550,90


,    :Wow:   :yes: 

  ,       ,        ?

----------


## pretty

** ,  , .  :yes:

----------

*NatalyM13*,  -  ?     -  .
         ,    -  116 .
  -   ,      -     .

*pretty*,   .

----------

!  !     (, ,)                 .    ,       ?

----------

....,     ,     ,    .       ? :Smilie: 
         .    ,       .

----------

!   .              ()?        .  !

----------

**,            .        ,        .

----------


## NatalyM13

,   -   ()  ?

----------

. ,       -         .

----------

...
 ,     ,           (  ,     ,          10  -          ).
:         /          ? (  12  ,     )

----------


## .

> :         /          ? (  12  ,     )


   ,

----------


## GingerKa

> ....,     ,     ,    .       ?
>          .    ,       .


 !

  ,             -    ?!

----------

, .

----------


## GingerKa

> , .


  / ,        ?

----------

,    :

,    ,    /    ,        -      865

  :    ,   ,     /  - , ,

----------

> ,    :
> 
> ,    ,    /    ,        -      865
> 
>   :    ,   ,     /  - , ,


  !
   -     ,   !

----------

,  !
  :  ,      3    /  6000   12000  (  ),     -    ,      ?
 !

----------


## Zimischka

> ,    :
> 
> ,    ,    /    ,        -      865
> 
>   :    ,   ,     /  - , ,

----------


## Zimischka

pretty,     ,       8  ?     ,    ?            ,    .

----------

*Zimischka*,      .
     .        24,            .

----------


## Zimischka

> *Zimischka*,      .
>      .        24,            .


  , !!! :Redface:       .

----------


## OlgaK

** ,  50    ,   15 .     -   150    ?   ?

----------

*OlgaK*,   1206    "    ,                  ."
 -  -    ,    .      ,          .

----------


## )

!     ? - ,          (     0,2 % -   ).

----------

*)*,    ? ?   ,    .

----------


## )



----------


## )

.  . (10 )     ,          ?  . -  ,               ?     . ?

----------

*)*,     ,         :     .    25390         .

 :     30 000     ,       117 000 .
        15 000  ,         69 000 .

    ,     ,    .

----------


## Eva_63

!  .

   2008      (,     :Smilie: )

   ()   12.08.09.

      ?

           ,     -        1,5 ? 

 .

----------

> ?


.



> ,     -        1,5 ?


.

----------


## .

** , 
    ,           ?
     ,         ?   ?

----------

*.*,   , ,  .  ,   -  100%     ,     -  40%    ,        .

----------


## .

,   .
     ..

----------


## Eva_63

** , *.*,
  .    . 
 .  :Sun:

----------


## Olgaaccount

,,     ,         4      30000?       -     .    ?  ?     ?       ,    ?

----------

,   -  .

----------

,         :Smilie: 

  :
       2-

   ?
    ?
   ?


   -

----------


## .

> ?
>     ?
>    ?

----------

????  .

----------

> ????

----------

!
  ! !   29198,5 . (25390 + 1.15% ), /  - 29300
 ,      ?
     29300 . 25390 * 1,15  = 29198,5
29198,5 * 6  : 183  (-)= 957,33 * 140  = 134025,9 .
?????

   136248 . - 3,5%,      ,     .
 ,

----------

> ,      ?


, .         .



> 29198,5 * 6  : 183  (-)= 957,33 * 140  = 134025,9 .


    .    ,         ,           (29198,50/30  29198,50/31),          .

              29198,50.    ,    , ,  29198,50  30    ,     .




> 136248 . - 3,5%,      ,     .


   -   .

----------

! ,    .    ,   .
    :
       29.05.08.
 31.03.09.   3,5%(-)
   :
 - 2132
 - 2132
 - 59797
 - 70761
 - 56877,5
 - 30494
 - 25700
 - 16337
 - 31361
 - 20480
 - 42370
 - 39077 
 01.09.09. -    
      .
    ,         ,     (?)   ,    .
      ,   ,   ,  - .

----------

** ,   ,      .            .
"  ".     .

----------


## Lada169

.
, ,             140   ?

----------

> 140


  :yes:

----------


## Lada169

,    !
  ,         31.08.2009.,            ?

----------

, .   01.08.2008-31.07.2009

----------


## Lada169

.

----------

,      ,    ?

----------

2009  .   .,    ?  -  ?

----------


## Zimischka

> 2009  .   .,    ?  -  ?


    ?           .

----------

.  .
.

----------


## uomp

:     /  ?

----------


## .

2009  25390 .

----------


## uomp

> 2009  25390 .


 ,    ,    25390 :Hmm:

----------


## .



----------


## uomp

. .  :yes:

----------

!    :1)       8 000,      ,      ( );2)   . / 18 000.       /      ,         40%?  ! :Big Grin:

----------

...
"   "

----------


## 223

,         ,         :
   (),   ,    ,    ,    -

----------


## .

> /      ,         40%?

----------


## nunya01

.   .
        \    .(..     2300),\ 3000     . . .  .
 -    12        ?
   12   "" .         3- (8).

----------

> -    12


  :yes: .

----------


## nunya01

> .


  -     "4330*4,5"?    14. :Frown:  5  --

----------

:             2  ,      (24 )   ,       ??

    .

----------



----------


## klyny

,    01.10.09  17.02.09.      08-   7200 ,       15000,  3  2009  07    , /   11590,91.     ?        ?

----------

. 
   ,   08.09.2009-30.09.2009.

----------


## klyny



----------


## klyny

,      ,           ?

----------

*klyny*, ,     .

----------


## engela

,  .     23  2009.      .
 08  -19500  30
 08 -29000 31 
 09  - 14500 31 
 09- 14500 28 
 09     - 8568,18 20  ( 11 )
 09  - 14500 30
 09      - 14500 31 
 09    - 14500 30 
 09    - 14500 31
 09  - 14500 31
09- 14500 30
 09 - 14500 31
 187568,18  354
 = 529,85
529,85140= 74179
:         ,      11 ,    31  - 11 =20

----------


## tatyanaosa

,    :      8 ,   2,5         ,   :      ?  .

----------

*tatyanaosa*, 100%      25390  2009 ,      , .

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> 8


      ???

----------


## tatyanaosa

, ..       /?

----------

*tatyanaosa*, .

----------


## tatyanaosa

> ???


    8 , ..    /   ?

----------


## tatyanaosa

> *tatyanaosa*, .


 ?      -  ?

----------

*tatyanaosa*,    ( ,  ,  )           +            .          .
       100%   ,     ,   ,    .
       .              -   8      .

----------


## tatyanaosa

> *tatyanaosa*,    ( ,  ,  )           +            .          .
>        100%   ,     ,   ,    .
>        .              -   8      .


         ?. 8       ?

----------

*tatyanaosa*,  ,    8  7        -  .           .

----------


## 223

> ?. 8       ?


  /, /  .      .

----------


## tatyanaosa

> *tatyanaosa*,   ,         - 8  7.           .


  4  2009 ,     1  2009

----------

,   04.03.2009-31.10.2009,     .

----------

> ,   04.03.2009-31.10.2009,     .


   ?
 4  ,  20.03  20.03-  /          5585,71   . 
                             26.03 26.03-  /
                    8  10-   /                 4100,57 .
                             20  21-   /
                             27  30-   /
                        4  12-   /	           4569,54 .
                      8  8 -1   .\	           15080,84 .
                             22  22 -1   .\
                      28  28 -1   .\         14625,00 .
                             30  30 -1   .\
                    01.08.2009  25.08.2009-  ./	1642,86 .
                 07.09  30.09-   /	3136,36 .
 	                                                                             17250,00 .

----------

...
 65990,88
 169
 390,48
   390,48*140=54667,20

----------

> ...
>  65990,88
>  169
>  390,48
>    390,48*140=54667,20


  .

----------

!               :Redface:

----------

:        -,   -.
:
 ,
   /

----------

!       ( 11.09.09  28.01.10),       25390 .        2009 ,          28   2010 ?

----------

34583,33   ,     .

----------

.     .      ,      ,        .

----------


## 223

> .     .      ,      ,        .


255-,         01/01/2010
       2010

----------

!

----------

-         3 .    01.12.09   2 ,      05.04.10.    -       -   ? 

3         10 000  -     -          3      ?

----------

> -       -   ?


       .        .

----------

.     -              -    .  ,        ...    -   ...  ?       ?

----------

( 9 255-)

 .    .           01.04.2009           ,          .        ,     .

----------

,          ?

   -         ?

----------

> ,     .


!  !!!   1 ? !

----------

> ,          ?


. , -       ?      .



> -         ?


    ,     ,          .        .



> 1 ? !


  :Smilie:

----------

!

----------

> . , -       ?      .


    -          .

----------

- 8+ .     - 2+ .  1  2009.    15  2009 (  -   :Smilie:  ).  
 2-  :
 2009 - 70.000  ( ,  - 60)
 2009 - 65.000 
 2009 - 60.000
 2009 - 60.000
 - 
 - 
 - 
 - 
   :
 - 12.700 ( ,  "" = 22.000)
 - 22.000
 -   
 -  15  !

  !

----------

- 8+ .     - 2+ .  1  2009.    15  2009 (  -   :Smilie:  ).  
 2-  :
 2009 - 70.000  ( ,  - 60)
 2009 - 65.000 
 2009 - 60.000
 2009 - 60.000
 - 
 - 
 - 
 - 
   :
 - 12.700 ( ,  "" = 22.000)
 - 22.000
 -   
 -  15  !

  !

----------

- 8+ .     - 2+ .  1  2009.    15  2009 (  -   :Smilie:  ).  
 2-  :
 2009 - 70.000  ( ,  - 60)
 2009 - 65.000 
 2009 - 60.000
 2009 - 60.000
 - 
 - 
 - 
 - 
   :
 - 12.700 ( ,  "" = 22.000)
 - 22.000
 -   
 -  15  !

  !

----------

101200

----------

!!!!  -      :
     2010 (  8 )

.09	 28 800,00   	30
.09	 49 888,39   	31
.09	 19 200,00   	31
.09	 28 800,00   	30
.09	 31 800,00   	31
.09	 31 545,97   	30
.09	 28 800,00   	31
.10	 28 800,00   	31
.10	 28 800,00   	28
.10	 28 800,00   	31
.10	 28 800,00   	30
.10	 28 800,00   	31
	 362 834,36   	365

.    994,07
994,07*140  = 139 169,34

         1,5

----------

> 2010 (  8 )


          ?

----------

,    )

----------

-? :Smilie: 
    2010, ,    2009- 2010.     .

----------

?       ???

----------

... - )))

----------

,             .     70     X.

----------

- ..     09   28 800.
            1.5 ??

----------

:Smilie:  
     (      ),    12  ,  ,     ,    ,   30,4.
    34583,33 (     ),  40%    :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie: !!!!

----------

-         .  (6%  ) -        ?

----------

?

----------

-  6%

----------

**,       .     ,      .

----------

> . , -       ?      .


  -  ,           -      ?   ?   :"        01.12.2009  04.04.10   ". ( 05.04.  ).      ?         ?

----------


## 55

.
  ,       -   ..      ,     ?

----------

**,    "         -  -".      :    ,  30 .

----------


## tan223

> .
>   ,       -   ..      ,     ?


 ? 50  ,   1.5        /,

----------

!!!       -    (      ,          -      1,5 ?

----------

.     ,              .

----------


## 55

> ? 50  ,   1.5        /,


       ..   ,         -   ,  ,         -         ?

----------


## tan223

> ..   ,         -   ,  ,         -         ?

----------


## Inga_rzn

.          /.       ?

----------



----------


## valentine

!!!
   17.12.2009.
   1.09.2009  28.09.2009      ,    29.09  14.10.2009 -      .
 . 

       ?
       ?

----------

.  :    ,

----------


## valentine

,   ,     ,        ,  ?
     ,       ...   :Embarrassment:

----------



----------

!
 , ,         ?
  -  12 .   - 2      .   ?    306 ?    14  ,      12 ?
     (   ).      ?
       140 .
  ?

----------

> 306


  :yes: 


> 


  :yes: 


> 140 .


  :yes:

----------


## .

!   06.08.2008  31.08.2009    ,  01.09.2008    ,  2010   .     ,       ?       ?

----------

01.02.2009  31.01.2010

----------

> 


 ,  !

----------


## Inga_rzn

.

     17.11.2009  05.04.2010

 :

 2008-34500         30 ( )
 2008-34500       31 
 2009-25875         27  (4     )
 2009-29053       22  ( 21-26  )
 2009-34500            31 
 2009-1568           1  (    ,   
                                                1  )
 2009-1816               1  ( )
 2009-0                   0 (   )
 2009-34500            31
 2009-34500          31  
 2009-34500       30
 2009-34500        31


   -299812 
-   266

299812/266*80%=901,69

        70     70           140 .

----------

> 299812/266*80%=901,69


     .     100%  .       140

----------


## Inga_rzn

.

----------

> !
>  , ,         ?
>   -  12 .   - 2      .   ?    306 ?    14  ,      12 ?
>      (   ).      ?
>        140 .
>   ?



 ,    )))
 -   , )
,         . ,  ,      .    -   .    ,     .
,  -   -   ,          ?

----------

375



> 2.  ,     ,        ,         ,            24      .
> (...)
> 12.                   ,          , *    .*


    -,       .

----------

,  !

----------


## valentine

,        !!
   :  :Smilie: 
    ,   ,    .
     (  ,   ),    ,        -  ?
         ?

----------

, .     ,   , ,   ...

----------


## valentine

...
      !  :Smilie:

----------


## valentine

(   -      )
     ,  =5000 ,          .        ,    5000 .          -   . .
       -      ?

----------

> -   . .


   -    :Smilie: 
    -      .   -     ,    ,         .       ,   -     :Smilie:

----------


## valentine

,   !!   :Smilie:

----------

:
/    18/08/09  04/01/10.
  -12  2009.
   7600
 .=(7600*7 + 3985,95()) : (365-136)=57180,95/229=249,70
=249,70*30,4=7590,88
.=7590,88*40%=3036,35
=3036,35/31*27=2644,56
)

----------

> /    18/*08*/09  04/01/10.






> -12  2009.


-      .

----------

> -      .

----------

**,    ,    18.*08*.2009 ,  * 01.08.2008-31.07.2009*,    12  2009 .

----------

1,5)

----------

**, )))    :Embarrassment: 

  ,

----------

:yes:

----------


## svetunka

> .           , .      .  ,     ?  ?      01.10.2006.


     ,   - 2, 5 .      ,     ,        .   ,       ,   !!!

----------

!
  .
    28 ,      (   31 ).    22 ? (27    + 4    +    6 ). ?
 ,         -    ,   374 ...   ?
      ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

,
          ?

----------

**, .     -  

** , ,  .  ,          1,5 ,    .

----------

, !!

    !  :Wink:

----------

**,      .  -    :Smilie:

----------

!!!!
   -  140 ???
    2010.(   ).      - 34 583,33.   .

 :
"                 70 (    - 84)      70 (    - 86,       - 110)    ."

..    220 ???

----------

-,        (),      ,             . 
         194  (84 - , 110 - )

----------


## VJLGA3108

!  : 
         3 .      .              1,5      ?    ?

----------

> 3 .


       ?           .

----------


## VOLGA3108

2 ,   .    3 .       2010,        1  2010.

----------


## VOLGA3108



----------

,         ,         ( 11  375   ).        ,        ( 11.1  375   ).

----------


## VOLGA3108

**

----------


## balat

1,5 .   5      ,    .     ,      9 00  00 00,   .        ?     ?

----------


## nunya01

! 
      1.5    \    20       . .      ?  ?   ????

----------


## tan223

> ...      1.5    \    20       . .      ?  ?   ????


   ,       ,     20   ?
      ,  ,      . 
   /          , ..    20   ,       /

----------


## nunya01

> /          , ..    20   ,       /


     ."...          1,5 ".   2     12 .,   \  6000   ,(,   \  3000), \      *3000*?  -  ?

----------


## tan223

> ."...          1,5 ".   2     12 .,   \  6000   ,(,   \  3000), \      *3000*?  -  ?


   - ,     .
             -  ,                1.5  -  .
             ,     ,    ,        ...     ,           .            .
          ,             .       ,       .

----------


## nunya01

254  93 .

----------


## tan223

> 254  93 .


 -   2 
   ,          ,   ,

----------


## Bee Maja

, , ,    2009   ,        (  ), 30       ,  , ..          ,             1,5 .           ,   ( 5 )        ,     ,  ,  ,            .          -       ,  ,   ,          6     ,      ?

----------


## Oksichk

, 
    :
         3- , 8     1,5 . 12       5    . ,          13 .         , .. \ ,  ,   1           3 .    :        ,          ,  ,   50 . .          1,5    .                  .
   .

----------

> 50 . .


 ?    :   - 159178,60,   - 13833,33

----------

, , , ! 
  -    ,     .   -    = 5000 .,          10000 ,    - 15000.
        ?
     , ,  "     " ( - )     ,       ?
       ?

----------


## Oksichk

,

----------

> ,       ?


   ,   .   -     ( ,  ),      .    ,     - -.

----------

, !

----------


## 7

, , ,        ,  ,                ,    :Smilie:   .     , 01  2010.
	/
	9800				                             
	9800				                             
	14600 + . 2000
	5210,1- 9 ..	+  5260,11 -14 ..	
	5761,9- 11 ..+  5042,38- 14..	
	11000				11000
	8904,76  17 ..(  6 ..)
	2500  5 .. 	 ( 23 .)
	1000  2 .. ( 28 ..)
	7150  13 ..+ .. 4000 ( / 9 ..)
	11000				
  22321,7				
					: 115048 (       )
  365    (  66 )   (28 )    365  94= 271                       115028/271=424,531
424,5*140 = 59434,2
    -?

----------


## 7

,,   .  - ,  .

----------

?

----------


## Kralce

.          9  2010  25  2010. /    70 000.      -   .        - ,    () / .      ,  ?

----------

1136,99

----------

!
         ,              
 3    12,      ,     ,      :Frown:

----------

12 ,     .

----------

!
    -  ?

----------

.

----------

!!!

----------


## Katerinchkamailru



----------


## Katerinchkamailru

.  09.01.08  05.08.09     5000.    16.11.09      ...  ,  5000.    2010 - 9000.     .   ?

----------


## 7

> ?


   .         ,    1 . .           .   .               .

----------


## 7

, ,      ?    ?     .    ?

----------

,      , ,      2010    ,     (  ,   2009     ).
 ,   -   4 000.

----------


## sliva2006

,  ?...    (),   25,12,09,   ,     , ,    ,        ,     ???

----------

,     .   140 ,

----------


## NaGluk

,   .

1. ,   ,   4 .   ..
        .    .      .
     .
         2009.
    ?  ?

2. ,     ,         1- ?      ?

----------


## Sliva2006

, 
..    1    ?    ,      (?),   ...    ?

----------

*Sliva2006*,     -    ,  ?
      255-  .    -  (       )

----------


## 1

, , ,  .          ,  ,       000.    -    - .. .  -  -  - ..        31 )   ,    ,   ..     -..  ,  )       , .      , )

----------

-  .  05.04.   .     2 .     ,   .   .    ( 3,3)  1.         -  ,             .    ,     ...    ?

----------

, .            (,   2- )

----------

> , .            (,   2- )


 -  ,     2.    ,    .
  ,    ,       ,    ...       ,     ,  ...   ...

  ,     ...  ?

----------

> ,     ,  ...   ...


 . ..  ,         . ?

----------

-      -         ? 

     .          (  ),     ,     .

     ,        .

----------

> -      -         ?


.    .  ,      .      ?       ?

----------

-   - .  . .      -  ( )     .

----------

,    ,    .  ....    .      :Smilie:

----------

!          .     1,5         ...?

----------

.

----------

!

----------

,  2010. -      ?    ?

----------


## usovet

! ,          :     15.08.2010 .    ,  :
- 10000
- 10000
- 10000
- 10000
 - 10000
- 30000
- 30000
- 30000
 -30000
- 30000
- 30000
- 30000
  260000,  -712,328,    - 712,328*140=99726 .      :  :Redface:           ?       (          30000 )?

----------

?

----------


## usovet

, .      , ..    10000  .

----------

, ?    .    -  ,            .

----------


## usovet

.        .    ,     (,  ).   :         140 ,    , .. . ,    2009   2010.  ,     ?..         2 .     ?

----------

.       140    ,  .     ,          .

----------


## usovet

?????????????    ....
,        셻
14.12.09 16:16  ,     -Ի

     ,      ,    .               140 .
    . 19  2005           140   7  2006 .        .  ,         140       ,     ,   1   16  2006 .
 ,              .  ,    ,         .   , ,      ,     .         ,      ,            ,         .
, ,    ,       .       .        ,       .
      .         .  ,              .           .            ,    .         . ,             140  ,     .                 8   16 .   ,         .    ,       .
     .   ,            ,   140 ,         ,      (. 6, 7    19.05.95  81-).                    (. 17.2   81-).  ,        .  ,   255   ,           .    ,               ,    .
    .            (  22.10.09  12-5840/2009),     ,         .        .     ""  46, 2009

----------

*usovet*,  ?

----------


## usovet

:Frown:        ??? :Smilie:               ?  ?

----------

*usovet*, , .
 ,

----------


## usovet

,    .     : ,        (..     ),        -        30000 . 6    ????

----------

*usovet*,           ,     .      ,        140 .

----------


## usovet

!   ,  !  ,      /    ?, ,    (,       .. ),             ?

----------

-     .      ,        5 .

----------


## usovet

.   ,   !!

----------

,  !
      .   ,    (   )   2009 .    .    -  (  01.06.10)    ,     /  .   ,             2009-  2010  -     ? 
  -      ,     01.06.10   . ,      .   ? 
 :    :   ,     12 .,        ?

----------

1. .
2. ,         .     .
3.    -    ,   -  ,    -     .

----------

> 2. ,


** ,         ,      ?

----------

! ,       :Frown:

----------

**,            (  ,   ),  ,  284-



> ,           ,         ().     (  )                (      ),     .


  -         .
 -  -      3       .

----------

"    (  )                (      ),     ." - -    .
  ,        ,   ,      (    ),      .     ? 
          .        -, ..     .
  -      ,     ? 
         -   4 .  , /       .        ,      ,    ,  ,   (  ).

----------

,   .
  -         . 
1)       ,      ,         ? 
2)      .     ?
3)         ( ),   ,   ,          ?  ?

----------


## OlgaK

> 


  :yes: 
2.  ? 12 
3.

----------

.2 -         2009.,   ,   .  01.06.2010.       01.06.2010.    .   ()      /  .     .      ?    ( )  ,       ?

----------


## nunya01

!  -     .        .
 (   )       ,              .  . .
    ( )  -.   .   \  . .       , , \  2    .      .
:
1)   \    ? ,       9?
2)  ,      3 .    .     1,5,      \?    2011     ( 19- )?
..,  .

----------


## nunya01

> ( )  ,       ?


      .    ,    \  .    -   .   3  (   ),    12 .

----------


## 31

> ..,  .


 
  - /  1    9 .  ,

----------


## nunya01

,  ,9-          .             .

----------

> !          .     1,5         ...?





> .


  :  ,        (),                    ( 2009        ).                  1,5                ,          .

www.kukuzya.ru : http://www.kukuzya.ru/node/20#ixzz0qldhZfGS

----------

445 
 !       2  13  255- 


 :yes:

----------

**,         ,        .       - .         .  "",    , -   .           .       .

----------

,  ,      .   :Smilie:

----------

.
  3    1   . ,.    1.5    34 500 . .
 , .      2010 .  34 500 .,   , ?
   /   ,   ?     ? 
      225 000 . ,  12 ,     ? , 415 000/365*140*1.4
  !
 !

----------

-       .          159178,60   140 .

----------

,      ( ),    ,   .

      ,       ,        16 125 .    ,       ,     .http://www.vectorfinance.ru/online_cons_item_256.html

    ?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------

,    ,    ... :Redface: 

 ,  2010           . ,    34564    (1137   ),        .
http://www.papaimama.ru/arts.php?art...etnogo-otpuska

----------

> 34564


.     ,    - 1136,99.       :  31835,72    35246,69      ,   31 .

----------

...
      08.06.10  25.10.10. 
1.         3 (3 )
2.     1,5 
3.     
4. ...       3 (2 )
5. ...   1,5 
6. ...   
7. ...       3 (1 )
8. ...   1,5 
9. ...   
10. ...  
11. ... /.   2001 

 ,   2010         2001  (  )?   -  / 2001 ?

----------

,    08.06.2010 .

----------

,      .11  .12 ( )  375  15.06.07?

   .8 (  )      2001 .... 

 :Frown:

----------

> ,      .11  .12 ( )  375  15.06.07?
> 
>    .8 (  )      2001 ....


  , ..     15.0607 375     01  2007.  31  2009.
 01  2010      255 - .1 .14:
 ,    ***    (,  )           ,           ,*         ,    12    (,  )   , *     .*

...        3 ,       .  :Confused:

----------

**, -  1  2010   375   ,   ,        .    ,      12        ,    11        -      1,5    .       (   ),     .    11.1.

    ,       2001 .    12         .         .

----------


## OlgaChe

.     ;      03.06.2010.      (    .   3- .)    .     5360  (           ,        :        - 5360,  - 1232,80, .- 1232,80.  7825.60.    23  ,      .       10 ,           ,        , ..   (          )         .    ,     ?     ,       ?     .      1?   :     ,    ,             : ?   . :yes:

----------


## El-ka

,
   ,     ,    - ,      ,   ,          .
!

----------


## -

!    16  .        6 .  2 .   / 30000 .            /,     6 .       ???       ,   , ..        ????

----------

> 


  :yes: 


> ???


 .       


> 16  .


 , ? :Smilie:

----------


## -

/  
 2010-3000
-30000
-6000+ 18000
-30000
 30000
-30000
 30000
 159000/187=850.
850*140 =119037.  .
   ,  )))))))))      2 .        (,  ). ..     - 6.  2   ?

----------


## buhkitten

,

----------


## -

6 ,       ,    ???      - ,     . ..            100%(   8 )?
 2010-3000
-30000
-6000+ 18000
-30000
 30000
-30000
 30000
 159000/169=941.
941*140 =131716.   ?

----------


## buhkitten

8 !   6   ?       
 100%

----------


## -

> 8 !   6   ?       
>  100%


    ,        3 .,        6 .  2  .

----------

* -*,          ?  6 ? ,    - 100%       .      ,          ,       .

----------


## buhkitten

> ,        3 .,        6 .  2  .


       ,

----------

> **, -  1  2010   375   ,   ,        .    ,      12        ,    11        -      1,5    .       (   ),     .    11.1.
> 
>     ,       2001 .    12         .         .


      :              .

 ?     ?            .

----------

375.



> 11.1.        ,    6, 10  11  ,   ,          , * ,*   () **   , **       .    ,           ,          ,      (),       .


  ,  ,   .

----------

,    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ol-a

, ,           (   1 )     ,         ?    ???    ,      .

----------

-     (  ,   )  .  ,     ,       .   ,     .
!           -  ,   ,   - .

----------


## ol-a

,   ,           ,        !           , ..       ...   ,         ...     :Frown:

----------

> ,


        .   ,           .       -    .

----------

! 
      .   -      .       .      ()         34.(27%)         6        :
: 34000*6:185.5(- )=1099.7*140=153962.
  12 : 34000*12:365=1117.8*140=156493.
   ,       6 : 34000*27%=9180*6=55080
   12 .   9180*12=110160
  ,    ,     2 ? 
,        ,        .       ? 
  ,    34000   6 .   40%  34000 . 13600.?
.                   ,    365   ?
   ,,        .
   .  .

----------


## asiya1987

.
      .
  (  ,  1. )       .      6%,       .         . 
   ,     ,       (       ,    ) .   ???

----------

,   ?
  6% .   / 2000,00.   ,   12 .,  . : 24000/365*140        9205,48

----------



----------

!

----------

asiya1987     .
      .
  (  ,  1. )      .      6%,       .         . 
   ,     ,       (      ,    ) .   ???  


   -      ,     -     /  .   ,    . -,       6      , -,    ,     .  -,      (   )   ,      4330 .  ,     19940 .          (      ),                .         .

----------

:   2010              (       2010 ),      ,               7  2010 ,   (    )   (..   ).       27  2010 .             ,   , ..        () -      2010   45  .          ?

----------



----------

""       .?  ,        - 3500. :Frown:

----------


## 223

> ""       .?  ,        - 3500.


  /   -    , ,  ,

----------

12.09.2010.         3 .        \     01.12.2010.   2,5

----------

?

----------

.         \        \   \ .        3      .8 .922      (    )

----------

922   .      375.
    ,      ,         .           .

----------

, ,    2- . 1 -  , 2-.     ,    2 /     ?

----------

> 2 /     ?


  :yes:

----------


## jesussavior

:   14 . 2005   24    ,    - .  15.07.2009  31.03.2010        ,,     .    2010   ,  (    ),    15.08.2010     ,     .   -27  2010 .        ?

----------

> -27  2010 .        ?


  ""   ,    2010   
        -    :Smilie:

----------


## jesussavior

!         1,5 ?    ,       2011?     ,        15.08  27.12           ?

----------

> ,        15.08  27.12           ?


    , ..       ,    ;      15.08-30.11   -       140 -   



> 1,5 ?

----------


## elmira1

, ,  .
  01.07.2010 (       \).  2.08.10      - \ 4000.  .  31.12.10    . :
 - 4000.00 (30)
 - 4000.00 (30)
 - 4000.00 (31)
 - 4000.00 (30)
=16000:121=132.23
 132.23*140=18512,20.   ?

----------

.    .
       18 .
         ,     .

----------

**,    ?    - ?    ?

----------

!     .    15 ,      15 .      34000 .   (      )   20700 -    . + 4200.   .      ?           1,5 .   78000.       10800.    ,          5800.       .

----------

, ,     .
     .     2013.        . ..      \. ,     .        ?          ?
   .

----------

**,      2013. ,  - .    2011  2012,     731

----------

-          ( 6.),       60%?

----------

100%

----------

> 100%


   ,        , .. 50%, ..    0,5 .    ?  100%      ?

----------

60% .  ,     .
  ,   0.5 ,      0.5

----------

**,     ?    ?     ?

----------

> 60% .  ,     .
>   ,   0.5 ,      0.5


,   %-....  .

 6 .,

----------

